

Show HN: News.me for iPhone (We want your feedback) - jrlevine
http://blog.news.me/post/17680613654/introducing-news-me-for-iphone

======
yalimkgerger
How do you differentiate yourself from other popular news apps like pulse,
flipboard etc...?

